# conector video



## electrodo (Ene 25, 2010)

hola muchachos... espero haberle pegado a la seccion.

mi pregunta es muy sencilla: tengo un TVcolor grundig de los viejotes (de esos que ni control traian) y no tiene entrada de audio y video con ficha rca, si no que tiene una ficha redonda y grandota parecida a la de los teclados viejos. la pregunta es: ¿alguien sabe como se llama esa ficha?
Es que quiero saber si le puedo meter directamente señales de audio y video  (como en un rca) pero no encuentro nada en G!


bueno, un abrazo a todos.


----------



## arrivaellobo (Ene 25, 2010)

¿Tu conector es como este? Si la respuesta es si, se llama conector de S Video, o Super Video, y es compatible que yo sepa con RCA. Venden adaptadores de RCA a SVideo.


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 25, 2010)

Seguramente tienes una ficha llamada DIN 5 si es de 5 patas, o DIN 3 si es de 3. En esa ficha tienes video compuesto y audio. Busca el PIN OUT y sino hazlo por descarte.. no son tantas patas sabiendo que una o mas de una son masa..


----------



## electrodo (Ene 25, 2010)

bueno muchachos....
antes que nada, gracias por la velocidad.
el conector parece ser un din6.
encontre una web 
http://www.amabilidade2002.com/video18.htm
que pone esta imagen
http://www.amabilidade2002.com/6poldin3rcades.gif
que es justo lo que pretendo. creo que eso anda. que opinan uds?


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 25, 2010)

Lo tenes resuelto entonces.


----------



## sjuan (Abr 23, 2011)

arrivaellobo dijo:


> ¿Tu conector es como este? Si la respuesta es si, se llama conector de S Video, o Super Video, y es compatible que yo sepa con RCA. Venden adaptadores de RCA a SVideo.



y sabes como hacer el cable ese?


----------

